# Setting coilspring traps near fox holes



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

There are a lot of fox holes near my home in Kalkaska county. I'm new to the sport of trapping but have done a lot of reading. However, I haven't come across any articles, or even the suggustion of setting a coilspring trap near a fox hole. Would this be a good idea, or not, and why. 

I'd like to thank everyone who responds.

Dan


----------



## Mike Rathnow (Jun 29, 2004)

hondaxr;
First are you sure that they're fox dens, and not woodchuck holes? A fox den will be cluttered with the feather and bones from the animals and birds the fox eat. And really the only time you'll find the fox in or near their dens is when they have their kits, or theres really bad weather. You'd be better off scouting the area you want to trap, Look for areas where two trails meet. That's always a good place to set a couple of traps. Also if there are any type of small hills in the area, I always set a trap on the top of the hill and one on the bottom. Look for well used deer trails too, fox will always follow a deer trail. Another good place to set traps is if there is a break between two fields, like where a tractor will go from field to field. Set two corners one on each side of the break. I would set those areas with dirthole sets. Also one or two urine post sets wouldn't hurt. And since you're new to all this, the best tip I can give you is to make sure you bed your traps solid. There should be no wobble or movement to the trap at all, before you cover the trap. Good luck!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Trapping denning sites can produce fur at times.
I took five fox from one winter set during the breeding season.
Here's a method to help you, if you decide to try the den sites.
Drive a stake at the den and another 5 feet away.
Attach a slide drowner cable and a drowner lock so when the fox,yote etc get caught they can't get into the den and if they go away from the den they can't head back to it.
It might pay to have a flat set nearby too, for that second pelt.
You can also use this technique near high traffic areas.
Place a trap at the top of hills or knolls and have the slider cable go to an area out of sight from the road.
Such as over the knoll or down into a ditch, into a brushline, out of sight and less chance of theft.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Dan,

Sounds like you should be able to catch some fox if you have some active dens near your house. 

By the opening date of October 15th for fox trapping the fox are not actively using their dens. So find a good sized clearing in the general vicinity of the dens and make some dirt hole sets. Setting traps in the den entrance real normally only produce an unwanted catch.


----------

